

Louis C.K talks about starring in, writing, editing, and directing his own show. - peregrine
http://www.avclub.com/articles/louis-ck,58516/

======
jccodez
I like this:

"Through talent, focus, and a work ethic that is the envy of his peers.."

Also, that he has what some would consider failures that did not stop him in
his tracks. He got up, dusted off, and continued to work hard.

------
peregrine
I posted this because in many ways Louis C.K. is quite amazing in that he does
every thing on his own. He describes his creative process and what drives him,
and while reading it I noticed several parallels to the sort of hacking
culture that HN loves.

------
Bluth53
Thanks for pointing out a more in-depth interview, oppose to the commonly
rushed and promotion heavy Late Night appearances!

To get more insight in his approach as a stand-up comedian, I highly recommend
to watch HBOs "Talking Funny".

~~~
peregrine
I loved that special HBO special!

------
ComputerGuru
s/staring/starring

Sorry.

~~~
peregrine
No thank you!

